# Opinion on my videos!



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hey there! I am making a new series of educational music videos. I call this series "An in depth look." I just made the first episode and I want to get your guys' opinion on it  This video is sort of catered to people who don't know that much about music. But I just wan't to know things like, is it well put together? Am I clear when I explain things? Is it boring or not? I don't think I am a very good speaker but maybe that is just self-consciousness speaking.

Thank you  Any feedback would be great!

http://www.myspace.com/video/beethovenrox/an-in-depth-look-episode-one/108178464

Yes...that is me speaking lol


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Can everyone watch it? Even though it is on myspace?


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

First of all, why MySpace and not YouTube? YouTube is a much more popular site than MySpace, so you would certainly get more of an audience. Actually, I believe it is second only to Google in searches.

Your knowledge is impressive, but I would suggest a couple things;

1. Eighteen minutes is too long for most people's attention span. I suggest breaking topics down into shorter discussions, even if you have to make a part 1, part 2, etc..

2. More examples; music clips, graphics, other video, to elaborate and enhance your discussion.

Keep it up and tweak things as you go. I have friends who post vlogs regularly on YouTube and the key is a consistent output. It can take months to build any kind of subscriber base, but if you post useful content on a regular schedule, they will find you.

All the best,
Lou


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

lou said:


> First of all, why MySpace and not YouTube? YouTube is a much more popular site than MySpace, so you would certainly get more of an audience. Actually, I believe it is second only to Google in searches.
> 
> Your knowledge is impressive, but I would suggest a couple things;
> 
> ...


I tried to put it on youtube but it was too long.

Anyway, thanks for your input! That means a lot to me, especially coming from someone that is relatively new to classical music. I wanted to make sure I was clear enough for someone not as knowledgeable (yet) to understand what I was getting at.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

If you can get each episode down to 15 minutes or less, you can use YouTube. Once you've established and account there for awhile, they will eventually grant you the ability to exceed the 15 minute limit.

I look forward to learning and being entertained by your videos.


----------

